# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  طرائف وحكم

## مناوي

*     كن في جميع امورك في اوسطها فكلا طرفي قصد الامور ذميم . 

نزل شاعر ضيف علي بخيل فلما راه البخيل ترك له الدار وهرب ،فأخذ الضيف يبحث في الدار عن طعام يأكله لكنه لم يجد شيئاً وخرج الي السوق واشتري بعض الطعام ثم عاد الي منزل البخيل  وعلق رقعة علي الباب فيها هذان البيتان :

 يا ايها الخارج من بيته 
                وهارباً من شدة الخوف 
                ضيفك قد جاء بزاد له 
               فأرجع وكن ضيفاً علي الضيف 

* جئت الي الدنيا بدون ارادتك وستغادرها بدون ارادتك ،، فما قيمة الشئ يكون بين الارادتين؟؟ 

* لا تجالس عامة الناس ،، وان فعلت فعليك بترك الخوض في احاديثهم وقلة الاصغاء الي اقوالهم والتغافل عما يجري من سوء الفاظهم .

قيل لشاعر لم لاتقول من الشعر ما يعرف ؟ فقال الشاعر انت لاتعرف من الشعر مايقال ؟؟. 

اوقد اعرابي ناراً يتقي بها برد الصحراء ولما جلس يصطلي ردد قائلاً : 
 اللهم لاتحمني منها لافي الدنيا ولا في الاخرة .



                   لاتجعلوا  الحكمة الحية في الجلود الميتة .


       العالم مثل   السفيتة  اذا غرقت غرق اهلها 


    افضل الاعمال هي التي تعمل في صمت . 

من عيب الدنيا انها لاتعطي احداً ما يستحق لكنها اما ان تزيد واما ان تنقص .

  من طلب فوق قدرة استحق الحرمان .

مر حكيم برجل جاهل جالس علي حجر فقال (حجر علي حجر) .

لا تبحث عن جميع المحاسن في شخص واحد وانما عن احسنها.. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامناوي يارائع
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور  ياكسلاوي 
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور علي الروائع يا رائع ...
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مشكور مناوي علي الحكم و تصوم و تفطر علي خير
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*جمييييييل


مشكور يارائع
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

مشكور علي الروائع يا رائع ...



ياعزو الكلام ده ينفع مع السنجك
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله يامناوى كلام رائع من زول رائع تسلم والله
                        	*

----------

